# Comfort Quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I spent today working on a quilt I designed in EQ last week. I just have two more rows and the center will be done, then on to the borders.

I'm making this one as a donation quilt. Do you ladies think a teenage girl would like this design, or is it not modern enough? If not, it can go to the battered women's shelter here in town. They're on my list to do a quilt for this year as well.

The design:









The real thing: (LOL)


----------



## KarmaKar (Nov 3, 2010)

So pretty! Can't speak for a teen. I am way over the hill there. Still have plenty of hills to climb, though.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I think a teen would love it! It's so pretty, Hmmmm.....I used to be a tenn does that count LOL


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

CJ, it is beautiful, and I think anyone would be happy to receive it. It is so generous of you to donate it.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I think its beautiful too.


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

CJ you always do beautiful work, and, anyone would LOVE it!! Just saying! :goodjob:

Marsha


----------



## shellmar (Apr 4, 2008)

My DD age 10 said Wow! She really liked it. I think that it is beautiful and anyone who receives it will be blessed by your gift.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies! I'll have to look at my quilting designs, maybe the choice of quilting could make it more "teen" like.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm not a teenager..... by a long shot......but, I think it will be much loved, by anyone who receives it. And, it will probably, remain a life long comforting treasure.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I think anyone would love it!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow! Beautiful

I don't think you should worry about it being a "Teen" quilt. She is either going to like it or not. The fact is, you think enough of her to make a "grown up" quilt. For the quilting, if possible, make echo quilting to make the pattern pop, any child's design will take away from the grown up quality. If you do an all over design she may think it came from a store.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I finished the top this morning. Hope to get it quilted soon and find it a home!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Cj..that turned out wonderfully! I think the design and the colors are gender neutral. I think ANYONE would be thrilled to get that one!!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I love what you did with the corners. Your design is beautiful. I'd like to see it in different color combinations.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

SOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!
I think anyone at any age would Love It :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:
bopeep


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Marsha said:


> CJ you always do beautiful work, and, anyone would LOVE it!! Just saying! :goodjob:
> 
> Marsha


I agree!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks ladies! No one noticed my mistake! Fortunately for me, one of my blog readers caught it before I started quilting on it this morning! In the center, one of the patches is white where it should be green! It was a bit of a pain to rip out the one patch and replace it, but boy once I saw that it was just glaring at me!

I started quilting it today, sneak peak:


----------



## ThayerRags (Jan 30, 2011)

CJ said:


> No one noticed my mistake! ... In the center, one of the patches is white where it should be green!


Thatâs ok. Tell everyone that you âplanned it that wayâ! Itâs turning out very nice.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like that design very much. And I know how you see something once you see it.

Is that design stitching triple stitched? or just a thick quilting thread?


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well if it makes you feel any better I showed it to my 14yo dd. She would wear black every day and have black finger nails if her dad wouldn't have a cow. Dad giving birth to a cow is something we all want to avoid though...She also is the one where you ask her opinion and without fail it is "whatever".......typical teenage girl lol! She liked the quilt.....she'd like it better in black and lime green lol but she liked it!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh no I couldn't leave it that way, it's been fixed! I'll post a picture of the whole quilt when the quilting is done.

Angie, it's single stitch. That's King Tut thread, yes it's thick and my personal favorite, but I rarely get to use it on customer quilts because it's so expensive. If I'm paying, it's the only thread I use . I love it!

Ginnie, that cracked me up. LOL


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

CJ,
I was scrolling through reading comments ttoday and saw that white square sticking out at me!! I thought "Please, don't let her have quilted yet!" I was going to mention it. 

Then I kept scrolling and thought "Darn it, she's already quilted!!! Guess I'll keep quiet!" 

Glad you caught it, but it's a beautiful quilt either way! A definite treasure for someone!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I HAD to go back & find your "mistake"... I went to a quilt show MANY yrs ago where the lady explained that the pioneers would put in an "off" piece so that their quilt would not be perfect. Pefect was too close to godliness...okay, something like that... I always say that's why my mistakes are good!!!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I cannot find the mistake, and I keep looking.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

It's a beauty!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Look at the 2 center diamonds, with the green blocks Angie. The one closest to the bottom is missing a green patch on the left side of it. I never saw it either!


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

I like the design, and I know anyone who receives it, teen or not, would appreciate the work that went into it. If you were of a mind to do another one of the same design, different colors might make it more "teen." (Brights, maybe?)


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

BEAUTIFUl, i did have to go back and find the "boo boo" but It was an easy "OPPS" but still wouldnt of looked bad!

YOU do such beautiful work!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! I planned to finish quilting it today, but I went to a yarn shop... and well, let's just say I got sidetracked. LOL


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Beautiful quilt! I wondered if it would be easier just to applique a green square over the white square.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Mistake fixed, quilted and just in need of binding.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Beautiful and I love the pattern. Sigh....someday I hope to be able to quilt like that. Meantime, I will just keep plugging away on my second quilt. Sometimes I feel like Dory, just keep quilting...just keep quilting....just keep quilting!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I think that anyone would love to have a quilt like that. My husband loves the missing green piece.  I like the colors that you used to make it with.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Very nice.


----------

